# First Trade Thread of the Year



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes, I know they've won 3 in a row, and I realize that they're starting to play better. That's inevitable. But I'm convinced that they're not going to be a title team until they get a better shooter in the starting line-up. I think Speights is going to turn into the solid 3rd big man they need, so I'm only worried about them getting a better shooter. One of three starters need to go (not Young or Brand), and some good replacements:

*Andre Miller: *He's old and can only score from 15 feet in. That wasn't a problem last year, but this team has so many people who can score there that his talents aren't helping this team nearly as much.

Steve Nash - This almost certainly won't happen, but it would allow the suns to cut some cap space, and his perimeter shooting would help. His passing would be stifled by the system, but he'd still be a better fit offensively.

Mike Bibby - A worse player, but Bibby would also work better. And I think you should ask the hawks for anything just to make sure.

Kirk Hinrich - Less talent and a worse contract, but younger and a fairly good shooter. They'd basically turn into a more talented version of the bulls team that won 50 games a couple years ago. With a post presence.

Beno Udrih - I think he's overhyped, but they could get a small expiring contract thrown in. I'd shaky on the move, kind of like his jumper

Gilbert Arenas - Probably won't happen, but it would be fun. Coates will say something about him being another Iverson, but Arenas is a pretty different player, if still a ballhog.


*Andre Iguodala:* I love his game, but I don't think it's nearly as effective without somebody spreading the floor for him. While I'd like to see somebody else moved, it wouldn't hurt if he was trade for one of these guys.

Danny Granger - They'd need to include a pick, but they'd get a better shooter/scorer and another player. (Rasho?)

Kevin Martin - The Kings are pretty tied to him, but Igodala's a better player, while Martin's off-the-ball strengths would mesh really well with Miller and Young. They'd take a hit on defense though.

Vince Carter - I'd hate it. But it would make them a better shooting team, and clear the way for Thad in the future. Still wouldn't do it though. Maybe three years ago.

Jason Richardson - I wouldn't mind seeing it, but Richardson is older and worse on defense. A very underrated shooter, though.

Manu Ginobili - The Spurs would jump on it, and he's a championship player, but I like Iggy's durability, youth and defense too much.

Micheal Redd - Not great defensively, but I'd still do it in a heartbeat.

Tracy McGrady - It wouldn't be bad, but I think he controls the ball too much.


*Sam Dalembert:* I love the guy, but he's the weak link right now. Just a black hole on offense with Brand there.

Rasheed Wallace - The pistons won't do it, but I think he'd be a good fit, and an expiring contract.

Brad Miller - Would make the half court offense better, and worsen everything else.

Memo Okur - A roll of the dice, a (slightly) more mobile version of Miller, but a worse passer. Still, he'd definitely spread the offense.

Marcus Camby - His health has held up pretty well, but he's the most overrated defender in the league and disappears for long stretches. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

Dalembert or Miller I can see them losing, but not Iguodala. I think they want to see Lou Williams move into that PG role within the next year, and Andre Miller still has some good value, especially after the great numbers last season.

Dalembert departing would lose us a real shot blocking presence, but to be honest, Dalembert is soft at times anyways. If a shot is tee'd up for him, sure he'll go get it. BUT, he also lets far to omany players drive by him for easy buckets. I dont mind seeing him go if we can get anything of value for him.

BTW, I like how you thought it out and threw out some possible moves and considerations for each. Good post !


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I take back my comment lol


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

id have thad over redd. better defensively. and thad is healthy. thats it.

i dont want redd chucking shots with brand and iggy on the team. but i dunno, you never know


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

trade the sixers for a decent basketball team

signing brand was a mistake,dalambert is just rubbish,iggy is the only one worth keeping and the rest of the roster stinks


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

^^^^^^ shut up stupid



i hate they let Korver go....I would've loved to see Brand pass the ball when he gets double teamed to Korver, behind the arc or on the wing, and watch Korver set the nets on fire!!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If they had kept Korver, there would be no Brand.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

^^YUP

I think they just need to gel and figure out what the hell they are doing out there.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

It will take a while for them to learn to play together. Perhaps some of these guys aren't good fits with one another but they have the pieces to make a move if they choose to.


----------



## jlamb (Dec 4, 2008)

Sammy D needs to go. Dude has been stealing money for years.


----------

